# StoneyBud Afgoo GrandDaddy and some Hindu Kush.



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 10, 2008)

i got 3 mothers and some new hindu kush that i will pick a mom and flower the rest!
the 3 mums are stoneybud grandaddy afgoo and hindu on the way!
first pic is 24 hour vegg/clone room.
2nd pic is flower room slowly getting full,i recently moved so i just kept my mums and am starting fresh.
i also started useing a new soil the and so far so good.
so stop im time to time and say hi.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2008)

*Looking great PS AND glad to have ya back. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great PS AND glad to have ya back. :aok: *


thanks with everything going on i havent had time to visit plus my grows were on hold but now im back!
now watch my rooms fill thanks.PS


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 10, 2008)

looking nice purpleskunk..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 29, 2008)

just added a strawberry cough clone that will mother out yay! 
cams down may be a while before pics it gives me time to fill up my rooms!:hubba: 
purpleskunk.:smoke1: :smoke1:
p.s been smokin on stoneybud mmmmmm mmmmm thanks TBG good can't wait to try the others i've only smoked the grandaddy and stoneybud!ostpicsworthless:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 26, 2008)

some pics of my vegg room.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*The moms are looking real nice PS. How many ladies ya got in flower? *


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 27, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice bro


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The moms are looking real nice PS. How many ladies ya got in flower? *


8 or nine still buildin up got about ten clones going loking healthy they may go in soon thanks tbg.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 9, 2008)

so i got some great news i just got a new reflector so heres a pic of it and whats in my flower room at the moment pics suck there from my Phone! i will try to get some better ones soon thanks PS.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Looking good PS.  Are those all clones that you have in flower? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking good PS.  Are those all clones that you have in flower? *


yes 3 stoneybud a couple of hindu kush and 1 afgoo and a few granddaddy.
this new hood seems much better.Ps


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

looking great, keep it up


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 10, 2008)

hello everyone time for a update give people a idea what i been up to,first of for the last 3-4 months right after my 2nd move in 6 months,i tryed out some new soil for me that was a no no,i will stick with foxFARM ocean forrest.

first of i was loosing alot of clones and this was abnormal to me since i had a 90 percent ratio with clones in foxfarm,note i use a bubbler so this also boosts the ratio of survivors,see the problem with the soil was smaller rooted clones sometimes didn't make it.where in fox farm they pretty much always make it.

now i know some may ask what soil i used so theres a pic i took with my phone.now this soil contains alot of what ocean forrest has but didn't add up so to all my soil growers who don't want to mix there own medium i suggest foxfarm.

i'm also of to sprout some seeds when i choose what i will be growing i will post pics and let u know what strain i will try.member other then my stoneybud seeds the rest comes from bagseed.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 10, 2008)

one thing i forgot my mums are also lookin unhealthy do to the soil i was useing.but they should be fine now.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 11, 2008)

so im gonna start of with 2 stoneybud seeds,4 bagseed i got out of some granddaddy,and i decided to go ahead and sprout 4 of the seeds i made with the  female caliorange i dusted with stoneybuds male pollen,i also have some stoneybud seeds i made i will also try soon.i will post blurry pics asap lol.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 11, 2008)

heres a pic before i use the paper towl method.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 11, 2008)

lokking godd you need some GREN MOJO ps.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 11, 2008)

so i ended up putting 3 stoneybud 6 caliorange/stoneybud cross and 4 grandaddy bagseed,i also just got some black afgoo and got 1 bag
seed so i added that.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2008)

so 3 of the grandaddy are cracking open funny thing is out of the 4 there was one that looked like it was dead kinda cracked when i put to sew,but its alive yay.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2008)

heres a pic of the room i took a while back.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2008)

pic of a little harvest.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2008)

heres some pics of a stoneybud clone i got flowering.PS


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 13, 2008)

looking very very nice bro, can't wate till i got buds growing......i am still vegging........


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Looks like it's not much of a clone anymore! How long till harvest buddy?*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> looking very very nice bro, can't wate till i got buds growing......i am still vegging........


you will get there patients is the key.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Looks like it's not much of a clone anymore! How long till harvest buddy?*


5 will be ready to pull 12/15/08 so about a month.
i will post some pics of the granddaddy seeds that cracked later tonight.PS


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Lookin forward to the update!

By 12/15 them things should be huge and swelling with huge calyxes!*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Lookin forward to the update!
> 
> By 12/15 them things should be huge and swelling with huge calyxes!*


ya i sure hope so i always get inpatient and chop early but nomore of that.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*Looking great PS.:aok:  Have you had a chance to try any of the Stoneybud smoke yet? :hubba: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great PS.:aok:  Have you had a chance to try any of the Stoneybud smoke yet? :hubba: *


oh yes lots i even had some outdoors and boy is it some great smoke.a few freinds have said it taste like blueberry.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2008)

darn found some spider mites in my vegg room on my stoney bud mum good thing is its in my vegg room only i will see what i can do to kill them its not to bad yet,i knew when i moved i might get them dam it.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2008)

so i chopped them early gonna kill off mites and continue everything left is not flowering so i will kill all mites before buds arive.wish me luck.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2008)

heres my inpatient harvest.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 14, 2008)

everything is looking sweet mang keep it up!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2008)

heres the other 2 granddaddy don't think the 4th will make it.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2008)

heres the 3 stoneybud seedlings they all sprouted,i will put these all in soil tommorow i will have more pics when they sprout.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2008)

more pics!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 16, 2008)

so i planted all 3 stonys in soil last night,and 2 more granddaddys,tonight i will pop the first stonybud/caliorange in soil only 1 out of about 6 popped but there  taken longer for mine so maybe more will crack i will give the others more time.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 17, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> heres the 3 stoneybud seedlings they all sprouted,i will put these all in soil tommorow i will have more pics when they sprout.



hey skunk, what kind of 'paper towel' is that?  Or is it a paper towel?

and, any suggestions for drying and curing  the product?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hey skunk, what kind of 'paper towel' is that?  Or is it a paper towel?
> 
> and, any suggestions for drying and curing  the product?


just your regular kicthen napkin,what i do is keep them in my shed about 5 days when i see the little leaves that i left on turnin like a greyish color then i put in jars for 2 3 days before i begin smokin,its like aged wine the longer the cure the better the flavor imo.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 19, 2008)

so i ended up with 3 stoneybud  3 granddaddy and 1 stony/orange,they all are lookin good i will get pics asap.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2008)

here's some pics of the hindukush i got flowering.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2008)

here's a pic of a baby stonybud a group flower room shot and my 3 mothers that are making a come back!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 8, 2008)

here is some more pics of my flower room my vegg room some babys and my hindu clone flowering.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 18, 2008)

so things are going good here,i will post some pics tommorow of plants flowering there a month.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 18, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> so i ended up with 3 stoneybud  3 granddaddy and 1 stony/orange,they all are lookin good i will get pics asap.


off to transplant to bigger pots!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2008)

1st pic 3 stonybuds 2nd pic 3 granddaddy!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2008)

flowerroom shot.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 2, 2009)

pulled 3 hindu they were ready! i will post pics later!


----------

